# Scuba Tanks



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I found some tanks that were last hydroed in 1995 for 20 bucks each. I just started diving and was wondering if these were to old to be rehydroed?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No tank is to old to hydro, But some of the Aluminum luxfors had some problems and cant be filled. Best thing to do is get the serial numbers and check with local dive shop to see if they can be hydroed. I dought there would be any charge to have a shop check the serial numbers for you before buying them.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

They're not too old for a hydro, just take them by any of the local shops and they can get it done for you. It usually costs around 30 bucks.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm assuming they are aluminum tanks. If they are Luxfer aluminum tanks with an *original* hydrostatic date of 7/88 or later, they should be OK. Also, make sure they don't have very deep gouges, or have been sand blasted, or sanded with power tools. I believe Dacor aluminum tanks are also made by Luxfer.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Do these tank cost around 30 bucks each to get hydroed?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Offshore-911 (6/7/2009)*Do these tank cost around 30 bucks each to get hydroed?


Yes.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Hydro, VIP, and fill - $34


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

They're worth the $20 you paid for them even if you scrap them, and if they'renot the old Luxfers, they'll probably be fine. Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------

